# My First Bottle Stopper



## manbuckwal (Nov 14, 2013)

Finished my first bottle stopper ( had a few come apart on me on the lathe). This is a piece of stabilized buckeye that I have had for some time. At first I thought it was kind of "plain" looking until I misted it with some water . It's set on a mini cone . Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## justturnin (Nov 14, 2013)

I love making bottle stoppers. They are a lot of fun w/ no limits in creativity. I like this shape because it lets the wood do the talking. So many get caught up in crazy shapes the natural look is lost to beads and coves.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 14, 2013)

justturnin said:


> I love making bottle stoppers. They are a lot of fun w/ no limits in creativity. I like this shape because it lets the wood do the talking. So many get caught up in crazy shapes the natural look is lost to beads and coves.


Funny you would say that, cuz I told my wife the same thing. Keep it simple and let the figure in the wood do the talking !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome Tom!!! I'll turn one of these some day... it just won't be that pretty

:allhail:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice. I like the wood too. Excellent turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2013)

Tom that's a beauty. Form and wood - you nailed it.



justturnin said:


> ... So many get caught up in crazy shapes the natural look is lost to beads and coves.



Couldn't agree more. Same with pepper mills. I like clean smooth lines. MUCH harder to make them look right than hiding behind all those busy hills and valleys. Not knocking people who like that, it's personal taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice job Tom. Thats an absolutely beautiful piece of BEB. I'll bet your design looks good on a bottle too. It will flow very well. Some of the shapes seen on stoppers just don't make sense. This one does.
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Nov 14, 2013)

+1 on the shape. That really is a great chunk of cells and lignum or is it lignin??? I can't remember!

Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 17, 2013)

Great coloring in the piece of buckeye
Looks great.

Les


----------



## DKMD (Nov 17, 2013)

Nicely done, Tom!

I always process the off cuts from bowl and hollow form blanks into stopper and pen blanks... I need to start turning some, or I'm going to be overrun with little blanks that I'm too frugal(the wife says cheap, but I prefer frugal)to throw away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 17, 2013)

Great looking stopper, Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Tom!
> 
> I always process the off cuts from bowl and hollow form blanks into stopper and pen blanks... I need to start turning some, or I'm going to be overrun with little blanks that I'm too frugal(the wife says cheap, but I prefer frugal)to throw away!



I used to throw a lot more away until I got a lathe lol ......now I have a "scrap" pile building up


----------

